# Honey Super Cell Medium Frames



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

very nice looking, I like the frames with no voids for SHB to hide in


Dave


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I got some of them in deeps, not sure if they have the dot in them though.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

These are for supers. Queens won't lay in them with that pip in the bottom.

I have not used any before and wanted to see how well they work. I am going to try the HSC sometime this year too, just dragging me feet to make the financial leap.

In the back of mind I keep thinking, for 2 double deep set ups I can purchase another 200 frames of Pierco.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Please keep us infromed how well or not they work for you. I would like to try them but would prefer to see some soild results first. The concept seems to be good, just wonding if the workers will also take the " dot' in the cell as and egg and not feel with honey ?


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Durandal said:


> These are for supers. Queens won't lay in them with that pip in the bottom.
> 
> I have not used any before and wanted to see how well they work. I am going to try the HSC sometime this year too, just dragging me feet to make the financial leap.
> 
> In the back of mind I keep thinking, for 2 double deep set ups I can purchase another 200 frames of Pierco.


I have found that my bees do much better if I limit them to 3 or 4 frames of HSC placed in the center of the broodnest per deep. When I tried them on full deeps of HSC they seemed to be much more sluggish in building up and were more prone to absconding. I like having a big portion of the broodnest in HSC, the SHB don't seem to like the HSC very well and it gives the bees one more "leg up" on controlling them. The financial advantage of diluting the HSC is significant and since the bees seem to do better, I find it a win-win solution.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

jesuslives31548 said:


> Please keep us infromed how well or not they work for you. I would like to try them but would prefer to see some soild results first. The concept seems to be good, just wonding if the workers will also take the " dot' in the cell as and egg and not feel with honey ?


I don't think the "dot" is actually perceived as an egg (it certainly does not even come close to resembling a bee egg), it is probably considered more like an imperfection in the cell (it is strategically placed in the precise spot where the queen typically places her egg) and as such is considered by the queen as an unacceptable place to lay. The workers don't seem to have much reluctance in viewing it as adequate for honey storage. Occasionally the queen will still reluctantly lay in them, but it seems to deter her 99% of the time.


----------

